# looking to join a d&d group in jacksonville, fl



## PHE-NOM

hello everyone. im from jacksonville, and looking to join a d&d group. if there is anyone here from jacksonville in need of players, please reply. thanks!


----------



## elfstone

*if yout still looking*

You should check out MY New Forgotten realms campaign UNDERMOUNTAIN 


we will be playing online via chartroom/ventrillo you can talk on vent or just type in chat room I will use vent to describe the encounters/rooms with 200-300 rooms per level for this dungeon typing that all out would kill me.

 

This will be screen and keyboard/vent as apposed to pen and paper however it will still have a table top feel.



http://www.enworld.org/forum/gamers-seeking-gamers/256787-online-chatroom-vent-ad-d-forgotten-realms-undermountain-players-needed.html


----------

